# T-Mobile users : Unlimited data for T Mobile users over the age of 55



## MarkinPhx (Mar 20, 2018)

I am on the Simple Plan for T-Mobile so had always been capped at 2GB for data. A couple of days ago I went over the limit so called T-Mobile to purchase a data package to get extra data for the rest of the month. The rep asked me for my birth date and before I was ready to pounce on the rep for needing too much personal information ( I had already given him my last 4 SS# digits) he explained to me that T-Mobile now offers unlimited data to those over 55. So if you are on the Simple Plan with the 2GB cap and you need more data than that, make sure you call T-Mobile or visit a store so they can unlock the unlimited data for you.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 20, 2018)

MarkinPhx said:


> I am on the Simple Plan for T-Mobile so had always been capped at 2GB for data. A couple of days ago I went over the limit so called T-Mobile to purchase a data package to get extra data for the rest of the month. The rep asked me for my birth date and before I was ready to pounce on the rep for needing too much personal information ( I had already given him my last 4 SS# digits) he explained to me that T-Mobile now offers unlimited data to those over 55. So if you are on the Simple Plan with the 2GB cap and you need more data than that, make sure you call T-Mobile or visit a store so they can unlock the unlimited data for you.



wow, thanks Mark!


----------



## MarkinPhx (Mar 20, 2018)

The plans name is T-Moblie One Unlimited 55


----------

